# electric wh no hot water



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

My tech winterized a house Fri. However it wasn't supposed to be winterized untill Tue. ( my fault). So last night the owner comes in and has no water. i go out and dewinterize.I prime the pump and fill the WH,
then turn power on. I can hear the element when I put my ear against the heater.

Today i get a call no hot water. I go out, and the top elemnt reads 8-9 ohms and the bottom elemnt 15-16 ohms. there is 115 going through the top element.

My question is was this caused from the tank being drained without the power being cut off. It seems they usually really go and I get much higher resistance, but its been awhile since I ran across this. Usually in the spring I get 2 or 3 heaters that were winterized by handymen.


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

bechplumber said:


> My tech winterized a house Fri. However it wasn't supposed to be winterized untill Tue. ( my fault). So last night the owner comes in and has no water. i go out and dewinterize.I prime the pump and fill the WH,
> then turn power on. I can hear the element when I put my ear against the heater.
> 
> Today i get a call no hot water. I go out, and the top elemnt reads 8-9 ohms and the bottom elemnt 15-16 ohms. there is 115 going through the top element.
> ...


Yes. At least, I'd say that's the most likely explanation...


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

just spoke with tech. Had him put in new elements and t-stats. says top element "cracked" :furious:

he knew better, but  happenns. Would feel better if he would have admitted the screw up. I never like eating parts and labor, but especially since my scew up already cost me charging for a winterization and a dewinterization. 

On a positive the h/o is happy glad it won't cost her. The wh is 18 yrs old and will go soon. The well pump to


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

bechplumber said:


> just spoke with tech. Had him put in new elements and t-stats. says top element "cracked" :furious:
> 
> he knew better, but  happenns. Would feel better if he would have admitted the screw up. I never like eating parts and labor, but especially since my scew up already cost me charging for a winterization and a dewinterization.
> 
> On a positive the h/o is happy glad it won't cost her. The wh is 18 yrs old and will go soon. The well pump to


Meh...it happens. I think I did one myself a few weeks ago. I'll find out in the spring when I turn the place back on. That's the benefit of being the boss - you can make these mistakes without anybody ever knowing...(unless you admit it on a forum for plumbing professionals).


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

As long as customer is happy, and you're working and making money, then that's a good thing.


----------

